# Second Tulip Poplar Root Burl Bowl



## Barbara Gill (Apr 21, 2012)

[attachment=4567]
This is the bowl from which I cored the smaller bowl I posted before. It is finished with Velvit Oil and buffed with the Beal System. I finished the buffing with Renaissance wax.
It is 12.5"-13.5" in diameter and 3"-5.5" high.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 21, 2012)

Barbara, again you have out done yourself. Beautiful bowl and fantastic wood..............


----------



## brown down (Apr 21, 2012)

WOWEEEEEEEE :clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping: OUTSTANDING JOB! jeees louise that is nice


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 21, 2012)

Both bowls are B. E. A. UTIFUL!
I have recently started using the Beal system and it does a great job. 
Keep those photos coming as they are great inspiration!
Tom


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2012)

As beautiful as the first one, an exceptional piece of wood, a prize for shure.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow that is so pretty. Very impressive. next you are going to show us the grand daddy that you cored *that* one from.


----------



## gridlockd (Apr 22, 2012)

WOW! I never saw the first one, but this one is awesome! excellent work.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful wood and finish! I love the look of that stuff, and the natural edge is a great touch!


----------



## JMC (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome bowl Barb. Beautiful wood.


----------



## Barbara Gill (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.
No Kevin, this blank was not deep enough for me to get three bowls from. The rest of the big blanks were cored by other turning friends; after watching Carole Valentine core a bunch I decided that maybe I needed a Kelton coring rig too.

This wood is so awesome it makes any bowl beautiful. I have started working with it to see how it handles turning plates out of the green wood. In the past I have always used well seasoned wood for plates.


----------



## TimR (Apr 26, 2012)

Barbara Gill said:


> This wood is so awesome it makes any bowl beautiful. I have started working with it to see how it handles turning plates out of the green wood. In the past I have always used well seasoned wood for plates.



I'd have to say that YOU had a big part in making this bowl beautiful. I have not tried the poplar burl, but look forward to it at some time. Very nice!


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 26, 2012)

TimR said:


> Barbara Gill said:
> 
> 
> > This wood is so awesome it makes any bowl beautiful. I have started working with it to see how it handles turning plates out of the green wood. In the past I have always used well seasoned wood for plates.
> ...


Amen


----------



## Barbara Gill (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you David and Tim. Tim I have been working with and sawing wood for over 26 years. In all that time, I never came across a Tulip Poplar Root burl, not even a small one. I have never even heard of one, especially as large as this one was. We think it was almost as old as the tree. Even most of the green heartwood was burled.

I consider the wood to be more rare than any I have ever had. :yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't know what to say, other than that bowl is absolutely beautiful. Fantastic work.


----------



## brown down (Apr 26, 2012)

when is number 3 coming i can't get enough of this timber and your work!!


----------



## Barbara Gill (Apr 26, 2012)

I have turned a very small plate and will probably work on a hollow form next.


----------



## brown down (Apr 27, 2012)

Barbara Gill said:


> I have turned a very small plate and will probably work on a hollow form next.


i can't wait the suspense is killing me:dash2::wacko1:


----------

